# Getting hot, is tortoise okay?



## Greg Earnest (Jun 16, 2015)

It's getting about 100+ is my tortoise okay outside with a nice shade patch? It's never been outside before, but I'm finishing building his enclosure tomorrow, so will he be okay In the heat since he isn't used to it? Thank you!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 16, 2015)

What kind of tortoise do you have?
How old/what size is it?

I didn't worry about the hot temps for my older torts because they always had lots of shade and cool retreats.
Misters and hosing down the enclosure when it's hot help, too.

Babies were kept inside once temps got too hot.


----------



## Amber_Moon (Jun 16, 2015)

Great question! I was about to ask the same thing....it is getting HOT here in Florida.


----------



## Greg Earnest (Jun 16, 2015)

He's not to big maybe about 4 inches long. And I believe he is 5 years old.


----------



## Greg Earnest (Jun 16, 2015)

And it's a california desert tortoise


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2015)

They must have an adequate place to cool down. How to best accomplish this will depend on the species and location. Shade cloth, misters, sprinklers, trees and bushes, and underground shelters are all methods for escaping the heat.

Here are a couple of examples:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/semi-underground-russian-box.98590/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/daisys-new-enclosure.28662/

They can die if trapped above ground in 100+ degree heat, even in the shade. Be very careful with this. Use a temp gun and remote probed thermometer to make sure your tortoise's summer retreat has a cooler area to hang out in during the heat of the day.


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2015)

Greg Earnest said:


> And it's a california desert tortoise



An underground retreat of one sort or another is the way to go for your species and area. An internet search will show you many ways, in addition to mine, to make a safe underground "burrow".


----------



## Greg Earnest (Jun 16, 2015)

Tom said:


> An underground retreat of one sort or another is the way to go for your species and area. An internet search will show you many ways, in addition to mine, to make a safe underground "burrow".


Thank you very much!


----------



## Ciri (Jun 16, 2015)

100°F is a little hot. When you do the enclosure if you include a burrow then he will have the insulation he needs to avoid overheating. I also like to provide a constant water source for them to cool off. This website has links to two ways to construct a tortoise burrow:
http://www.desertmuseum.org/programs/tap_burrow.php

This is a brochure listing lots of really healthy native foods for desert tortoises:
http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/tortoise/documents/NativePlantsforDesertTortoises_2008.pdf

a good source of seeds (they even have a desert tortoise wildflower mix):
http://shop.nativeseeds.org/pages/seeds

The Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum has excellent info compiled by reptile specialist veterinarian who has cared for the museums desert tortoises for 35 years:

http://www.desertmuseum.org/programs/tap_tortcare.php

Good luck with your desert tortoise.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 17, 2015)

A very warm welcome to the forum. 

You've come to the right place for help.


----------



## Carol S (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum. I love desert tortoises, they are so personable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 18, 2015)

Amber_Moon said:


> Great question! I was about to ask the same thing....it is getting HOT here in Florida.


Redfoot right?
Your Redfoot will always seek the shade and come out once it cools down. Mine stay inactive until about 6 P.M. then go running around the place.
Unless it rains. Redfoot LOVE the rain!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Redfoot right?
> Your Redfoot will always seek the shade and come out once it cools down. Mine stay inactive until about 6 P.M. then go running around the place.
> Unless it rains. Redfoot LOVE the rain!


Does the above apply on Greek torts? Am asking because at times I get the impression that torts in general LOVE the SUN and HOT WEATHER. And sometimes my Greek tort settles down in the shade; making me confused.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 18, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Does the above apply on Greek torts? Am asking because at times I get the impression that torts in general LOVE the SUN and HOT WEATHER. And sometimes my Greek tort settles down in the shade; making me confused.


Yes, even Greeks will head for the shade when it gets hot. Joe does this at about 25C plus.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> Yes, even Greeks will head for the shade when it gets hot. Joe does this at about 25C plus.


No wonder Oli (my beloved Greek tort) 'rushes' to the shade when it gets rater hot.

Thanks once again your help and advice.


----------

